
Email newsletters are the new zines - exolymph
http://www.simonowens.net/email-newsletters-are-the-new-zines
======
sago
I find it amusing when folks self-describe as 'anti-establishment',
particularly journalists writing predominantly stories about journalistic and
media trends. Also interesting when articles like this are written by folks
touting their own newsletter: is 'newsletters are becoming huge' true, or
wishful thinking?

I think the comparison with zines is interesting, but a newsletter on the best
podcasts, or featuring a 'random medieval image' is not the heir to Sniffin'
Glue. Anti-Establishment, the punk ethos, youth culture, that meant something.
(Back when I were a lad, pass my slippers).

The nearest I've found is Tumblr, to be honest. The porny, angry, angsty,
badly written, rapid fire, wonderfulness of that pile of zines on the record
store counter.

Having said all that, I also find newsletters interesting. But as it stands at
the moment they have a discovery problem (podcasts suffered the same way at
the start). It might be gonzo to publish without an audience, because, hell-
yeah, and stuff, but I don't see how anything but self delusion could make you
think that means you're reaching more people who are 'genuinely interested'.

I'd love to read more newsletters, but those I've been recommended are mostly
the same journalistic onanism or smug punditry. I've not found any distinct
voice that isn't amply available across the internet.

~~~
simonowens
Hey sago, thanks for the feedback on the piece. It's interesting, some of the
sources I spoke to also mentioned Tumblr as one of the descendents of zines,
though the quote didn't make it into my article.

~~~
sago
To what extent do you think the comparison comes from journalists wanting to
feel like they are punk? When you're middle aged, middle class, living in
wealthy metropolis, you're as near to 'establishment' as you could be. Or, put
another way, when you've become what you despised when you were 16. Then,
feeling like you're the descendent of zine culture, that you are -- even if
only in the quietest of echoes -- sticking it to the man, is probably pretty
good for the self esteem, no?

------
benwerd
Mark my words: bots are the new email newsletters.

~~~
TaylorGood
Explain the association..

~~~
ddebernardy
Try this:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Pq-S557XQU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Pq-S557XQU)

------
douglance
This article is twenty years out of date.

